# Katarina Witt (Fitness for the Wit(t)ness) 1xCollage



## Tramp 44 (17 Aug. 2012)

Nach Olympia ist vor Olympia


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Aug. 2012)

Wow Schöne Alte

Bilder:thx:​


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2012)

Sehr nett :thx: dir


----------



## mc-hammer (17 Aug. 2012)

mit ihr würde ich auch sport machen


----------



## Tramp 44 (17 Aug. 2012)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> mit ihr würde ich auch sport machen



Moderner Triathlon fällt mir da ein 
Ist reiten auch dabei ? :drip:
Yepp


----------



## Vespasian (17 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Kati.


----------



## fredclever (17 Aug. 2012)

Klasse die liebe Kati danke dafür.


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2012)

Kati ist scharf


----------



## Jone (17 Aug. 2012)

Klasse, die Fitness Kati


----------



## posemuckel (17 Aug. 2012)

Macht ne gute Figur.


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2012)

Mit ihr würde Sport Spaß machen.


----------



## hager (18 Aug. 2012)

:thx: für Kati


----------



## dragonfly (18 Aug. 2012)

danke, schöne bilder!


----------



## Jodelkuh (20 Aug. 2012)

kati ist schon sexy...danke


----------



## kk1705 (21 Aug. 2012)

Heiss


----------



## weses175d (24 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Kati!
LG Wes


----------



## renaade (28 Aug. 2012)

Immer noch fit! Klasse!


----------



## xtced512 (6 Okt. 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sierae (7 Okt. 2012)

:thx: Ein Kati-Witt-Fan ist begeistert! :thx:


----------



## Baldi (7 Okt. 2012)

danke . sieht toll aus


----------



## HelmutH (7 Okt. 2012)

Super - vielen Dank!:thx:


----------



## Jason1990 (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke, sieht top aus !


----------



## michel90 (7 Okt. 2012)

katarina ist ne granate


----------



## Obi2807 (7 Okt. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## Mr_we (7 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Bilder! Danke fürs posten!


----------



## firefight (7 Okt. 2012)

Sportlich sportlich


----------



## mk90 (7 Okt. 2012)

Sehr heiß! Vielen Dank


----------

